# 1994/2013 Cannondale delta V1000



## blasmoni (Jul 1, 2013)

This is my old /new Cannondale Delta V1000, which accompanies me since 1994, which is fully updated.


----------



## pandaplus (Sep 16, 2013)

blasmoni

nice refresh! I'm actually in the process of rebuilding my polished aluminum Cannondale frame from 1996. My CAAD2 frame has the traditional geometry (not killer V) and came with a rockshox quadra 10 shock (not headshock). All of the original parts have been replaced, and now, the replacement parts need replacing. 

I was curious to know what disc adapter are you using on the rear? I picked up an A2Z adapter, but it's not going to work. I'm considering Brake Therapy, but the price is a little steep.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks great! A ton of fun to ride I'm sure. The rear brake adapter looks a burly!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

That looks great. I have always liked the black and metallic colors look.


----------

